# Boat ramp near Pt. Washington



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at fishing the Choctawhatchee river mouth this weekend. Can anyone tell me how to get to a boat ramp other than the ones on 331? Preferably on the South side of the bay, coming from destin.

Thanks!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I want to hear this as well.. bumpity bump bump


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

take 331 south to 98, go left(east) go to 2nd light, make another left. (i forget what the name of the road is, but if you go right it takes you to seagrove) follow it to the end. it is a shell ramp in the icw. just a couple hundred yards to the mouth of the bay. there are two cuts around there, just do some riding around there. i put in there many times.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

just saw you were coming from destin. just go 2 lights past 331


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Name of the road is CR 395 (its at the very end). You can find another one off of North 393 at a park called Cessna Landing. The one on 395 is the closest to the river mouth.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the help.I'm leaving now. I'll post later.

-mike


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

posting report in inshore report section


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm reading this Sunday AM and I am hoping that you motored toward the East after launching. It is super shallow if you go to the East. Travel East, and stay in the middle of the Channel (that would be just to the starboard of the pilings. Then head for the ICW and spit the two channel markers (poles) and then stay to the starboard of that third pole on the edge of the ICW. 

GEAUX FISH


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Correction to above post. It is super shalow if you travel toward the WEST on leaving the ramp. Sorry about that.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I got some tips at the boat ramp when I headed out there. Thanks though. Have you caught any reds over in that area in the ICW rather than around the river mouths?


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, I have caught reds in the ICW but to tell the truth I don't fish it as much as I fish the river. Usually the ICW is a "last stop" for me. If I'm not having any luck around the river I try the ICW. I target trout and pick up a fair number of reds. If you are fishing for reds I suggest West Bay. You in a boat, canoe, kayak?


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

15' jon boat w/ 25hp

How far up the rivers will you fish? I have started at the mouths of a few of them and have given up after about 100yds with no bites. Just doesn't feel fishy to me, but I haven't tried it a whole lot.

I have heard West Bay is really good redfishing. I have tried it once, but picked a bad weather day. Couldn't do what I wanted to do. Plus, its an hour drive for me to get over there. Kind of hard to drive that far when I don't know a whole lot about the area.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

You can catch reds around the mouths of Crooked Creek and Burnt Mill right now and Warren Bayou.Extremely shallow at low tide,so watch your tides and fish accordingly.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

When fishing the rivers in the winter there is no telling how far up the trout might be. Just watch other fisherman. One rule is always drift or troll down river, then motor back up and troll down with the current. There are lots of guys that do well in the ICW. Same rule in the ICW troll or drift with the current. For a starter go up the Mitchell river a mile or so and troll down. Of course now (Jan 26th) the river is up and muddy. I'll probably try West Bay just to scratch the itch. It could warm up some and maybe the trout or reds will move into some shallow dark bottom. :usaflag


----------

